# Who's in the Houston and/or San Antonio Area?



## Trever1t (Dec 20, 2014)

I have a beautiful expectant mother (and I mean beautiful) looking to contact a photographer for maternity & baby shoots.


----------



## JoeW (Dec 21, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> I have a beautiful expectant mother (and I mean beautiful) looking to contact a photographer for maternity & baby shoots.


I'm in Northern Virginia but know of a lot of good shooters in Houston and San Antonio (had work that was taking me there regularly for years, will be there again in January).  If you PM me with the details, I can reach out to a few folks.


----------

